# Bé viêm VA cứ đổi thời tiết là bị mẹ đọc ngay kinh nghiệm chăm con không kháng sinh



## Ovixbaby (27/12/21)

Chuột nhà mình từ lúc thay đổi thời tiết là mũi dãi, ho, vpq cứ quanh quẩn nhau. Bị vpq đi tiêm ở viện về đc đúng 2 ngày lại mũi tiếp, cứ 1 vòng luẩn quẩn: mũi => ho =>vpq. Stress kinh khủng khiếp. Uống ks xong chỉ đỡ ko quá 3,4 hôm lại bị tiếp. Ai chỉ mua j là mua cái đó. Tốn rất nhiều tiền mà ko đâu vào đâu.






Đi soi mũi thì bs kết luận bị viêm VA. (Mng tìm hiểu viêm VA sẽ hiểu, bị cái này nôm na là cứ thay đổi thời tiết là cứ mũi dãi, ko đỡ lớn lên tí sẽ phải gây mê và nạo nhé). Thời gian ấy mình tìm hiểu rất nhiều về viêm Va. Tình cờ biết đến xịt mũi OVix ( làm giảm triệu chúng viêm mũi dị ứng, và viêm VA, tất nhiên là mình cũng đc tư vấn rất là kỹ). Xịt ovix này mình xịt hàng ngày 2,3 lần để phòng, khi con bị mũi tăng liều lên 6l/ ngày. Cái này nó là dung dịch vệ sinh mũi ko phải là thuốc nên dungg đc hàng ngày, nhiều mẹ review nhờ có nó nên con các mẹ ko phải dùng kháng sinh nhiều như trc...






=> qua bn gian nan mình cũng đã tìm đc sp giúp con đỡ ốm. Trộm vía là qua mấy đợt rét rồi bạn chuột ko sao. Mũi sạch tưng lại đẹp rai ngời ngời. Đáng là mình định để 1 thời gian nữa mới chia sẻ vì muốn con trải nghiệm thêm. Nhưng vì thấy nhiều mẹ nói con ốm liên miên, nên m chia sẻ sớm. Vì mình thấy chuột nhà mìng dùng khá là ổn rồi.






Lịch bổ sung của chuột nhà mình trong 1 ngày ntn:
Sáng: d3-canxi- tđk
Trưa: siro húng chanh sau ăn (siro tự nấu)
Tối: siro húng chanh sau ăn, Dha. Xịt họng. Bôi sáp ấm Cucciolo
Và ovix baby xịt mũi ngày 3 lần nhé.
Chúc các bé mau khoẻ, không ốm để mẹ nhàn nha.
xịt mũi Ovix và sáp ấm mình mua trực tiếp qua Ovixbaby.com luôn để được tư vấn và hướng dẫn dùng. hoặc các mẹ gọi *Hotline: 0348966862*


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (8/1/22)

*Chìa khóa giúp bố mẹ quản lý con cái trên môi trường mạng*

- Dịch covid hiện đang bùng phát mạnh trên khắp cả nước, trẻ phải ở nhà học online thay vì đến trường.

- Chính về thế con ở nhà sử dụng máy tính rất nhiều, vừa để học vừa để chơi nhưng vì bố mẹ đi làm cả ngày, con học hay chơi không ai giám sát. Rất nhiều con không học mà chỉ chơi game hay vào những trang web linh tinh không thể kiểm soát trong giờ học 

- Bố mẹ chưa biết làm thế nào để bảo vệ và giám sát con???

*>>> Hãy để PHẦN MỀM DIỆT WEB ĐEN, CHẶN GAME ONLINE VAPU đồng hành cùng bố mẹ, với các tính năng:*

 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính

 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng

 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, game online

 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)

 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube

 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con

 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ

 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.

 Và nhiều tính năng khác

Lúc ở nhà bố mẹ có thể mở những web đã chặn phục vụ cho bản thân, khi đi làm thì cài chế độ khoá web, khoá game. Hàng ngày bố mẹ đi làm vẫn có thể biết từng phút con vào máy tính làm gì dễ dàng.

 Tiện lợi số 1 phải không bố mẹ 

 Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng.

>>> VAPU cam kết:
✔ Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
✔ Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
✔ Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !

Hãy inbox ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !

——

☎Liên hệ :

  Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978

Email: vapu.sales@gmail.com

Website: Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU





​


----------

